# The Redfish are Everywhere!



## Capt. John Little (Feb 9, 2011)

The Redfish are scattered everywhere along the King Ranch Shoreline all the way down to Baffin. They seem to bite best on a Saltwater Assasin in the Red Shad color rigged on a 1/8thoz jig head. This weekend the trout will more than likely stay deep and will want a very slow presentation. So bust out the corkies and rig your soft plastics with light weight jig heads and have some fun!! We will be flingin plastics this weekend in Baffin and will have pics and more fishin reports soon! The Baffin Bash is this weekend out of Bluffs Landing so please be mindful of tournament anglers and be safe out there. See Ya On The Water, Capt. John


----------

